
Right-wingers are owning Facebook Live - steven
https://backchannel.com/facebook-live-is-the-right-wings-new-fox-news-50d63fb8c639#.a8n35t931
======
dethswatch
I am shocked and appalled that people I disagree with might use some
communications platform that I use too.

If only I could downvote...

